# Bench for new mill



## sycle1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hacked up a bench for the new mill.
Not sure where I want it yet and how high etc so this was just a temporary bench build so I could see if I like the height etc
also can 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
move it around without needing the little engine lifter crane.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks sturdy enough, I'd be careful of the casters though until you've moved it a few times. Should be a useful piece if you end up building something different for the mill eventually.

John


----------



## sycle1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hopefully it is just temporary bench while I work out height placement etc.
I would prefer a steel bench but at the moment I don't have enough to make one.
Once I have decided on where it is going to go I think it will have a new steel bench.


----------

